# Polk County Fair Rib Cook-off Contest July 3



## markgerickson (Apr 26, 2010)

July 3  2010 - Polk County Fair Rib Cook-Off Contest
Fertile MN
1st Place $150 & Trophy
2nd Place $100 & Trophy
3rd Place $75 & Trophy

Registration is $10.00 and due by June 25, 2010

I tried to attached the flyer and rules but it exceeded the allowed space.  Please check the Polk Count Fair Website http://www.polkcountyfairfertilemn.com/ 

they should post it pretty soon.  Or email me and I will be happy to email it to you.

Any questions please let me know.

Mark


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 26, 2010)

My buddy just sent me an email about this event today.


----------



## markgerickson (Apr 27, 2010)

You must be buddies with Brian G.  - So are going to bring your smoker to fertile and cook some ribs?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea I work with Brian. I don't know if I will be that way or not. I am origionally from Erskine and I don't know if we are going back home for the 4th or not. Are you running it?


----------



## markgerickson (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes I am running the event.  Hopefully we get a good turnout for it.


----------

